# Cleaning Services *LICENSED AND INSURED*



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Commercial and residential, no job is too big or too small. Located in Navarre but will travel to surrounding areas. ( Pensacola and FWB) Please PM or call 904-234-2638 for a free quote. Thank you.

Ps. Don't forget to ask for the PFF discount :thumbup:


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

hey I used to do some floor cleaning have a high speed buffer for polishing a couple of low speed buffers for cleaning and a wet dry vac pm if you need or are interested bump for you cleaning buissness as well.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Justin is a good dude, and I'm sure he'll treat you right. Best of luck, man.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

floorguy said:


> hey I used to do some floor cleaning have a high speed buffer for polishing a couple of low speed buffers for cleaning and a wet dry vac pm if you need or are interested bump for you cleaning buissness as well.


Thanks for the heads up bud, Ill keep that in mind!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> Justin is a good dude, and I'm sure he'll treat you right. Best of luck, man.


Thanks for the kind words Rob, I appreciate that. I stand 100% behind my work and will always complete the task at hand. I can/will also provide references if needed. Background is squeaky clean as well..


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

no problem if you get to pensacola try basic chemicals on palafox close to nine mile rd best deal in town for chemicals. They have a product called bull-it for soap scum removal that cant be beat.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info man. Let us do your dirty work!!!


----------



## melijack (May 4, 2012)

Its a good piece of info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Weekend bump!


----------

